# STA-1000D amp revisions



## whmacs (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I though people might find this information interesting. I purchased a SVS SB13-plus in December 2012. These use the same STA-1000D digital amp as the SB13-ultra and PB13-ultra (I believe). The sub has a quiet hiss that you can hear when you get reasonably close to it (2 feet or so). It also never seems to go to sleep (power set to auto) even though the SMS-1 it is connected to is in standby. None of these are major issues and I’m very happy with the sub’s performance.

I was so happy with its performance that in late Jan 2013 I purchased a second SB13-plus. Unfortunately the amp died the first day of turning it on. The local SVS distributor here in Australia was very good and sent me a replacement STA-1000D within three days. Once I installed the new amp I noticed a couple of things:
1. The hiss was much quieter
2. The sub went into sleep mode
3. I had to turn the volume up to get the same SPL reading (from 12 inches). Original sub vol was -9. On second SB13-plus with new amp volume was -4 to match each other.

From what I can see this is a new revision of the STA-1000D. This has a lower gain, which seems to help it go to sleep and reduces the hiss. It however needs a higher volume to match the previous amp revision.

Regards,
Stephen


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

whmacs said:


> Hi All,
> I though people might find this information interesting. I purchased a SVS SB13-plus in December 2012. These use the same STA-1000D digital amp as the SB13-ultra and PB13-ultra (I believe). The sub has a quiet hiss that you can hear when you get reasonably close to it (2 feet or so). It also never seems to go to sleep (power set to auto) even though the SMS-1 it is connected to is in standby. None of these are major issues and I’m very happy with the sub’s performance.
> 
> I was so happy with its performance that in late Jan 2013 I purchased a second SB13-plus. Unfortunately the amp died the first day of turning it on. The local SVS distributor here in Australia was very good and sent me a replacement STA-1000D within three days. Once I installed the new amp I noticed a couple of things:
> ...


You are correct. The gain sensitivity was altered in order to improve the S/N ratio of the original platform (we had a handful of complaints about the hiss at idle). While the gain structure is different, the power level of the amp is the same, and the different gain setting required to match the original amp in calibration level is normal.


----------



## whmacs (Apr 4, 2009)

Ed Mullen said:


> You are correct. The gain sensitivity was altered in order to improve the S/N ratio of the original platform (we had a handful of complaints about the hiss at idle). While the gain structure is different, the power level of the amp is the same, and the different gain setting required to match the original amp in calibration level is normal.


Thanks for taking the time to reply Ed. I didn't want to worry people about the hiss. As I mentioned, even on the older revision STA-1000D amp, I have to stick my head very close to the driver to hear the hiss. On the newer revision it is near silent.

Regards,
Stephen


----------

